# Matthew wins maiden British Open



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Catriona Matthew became the first Scottish woman to clinch a major title when she won the Ricoh Women's British Open at Royal Lytham and St Annes.

The 39-year-old, who led by three overnight, won by three shots from Karrie Webb after birdies on 13, 14 and 15 gave her a one-over 73.

Australia's Webb closed with a four-under-par 68 to finish on level par.


----------

